# Idiots!!



## Velcrobum (26 November 2019)

Why oh why when this hunt is targeted by sabs. I do not condone their action in any way what so ever.

https://www.oxfordmail.co.uk/news/1...egal-fox-cruelty-kimblewick-hunt-spared-jail/


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 November 2019)

Iâ€™ve just updated my thread on this in the Hunting Board. Tbh, it needs to be in Tack Room for the most traffic as this shows what some packs think is ok and what they can expect to get away with. Though they properly  messed up this time.

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/kimblewick-hunt-pair-found-guilty.781967/


----------



## Sandstone1 (26 November 2019)

Velcrobum said:



			Why oh why when this hunt is targeted by sabs. I do not condone their action in any way what so ever.

https://www.oxfordmail.co.uk/news/1...egal-fox-cruelty-kimblewick-hunt-spared-jail/

Click to expand...

If the hunt monitors hadn't been there would this ever have come to light?!


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 November 2019)

I think once a hunt is found guilty of hunting then they should be disbanded, this would make the rest then follow the letter of the law.


----------

